# Tú / Usted



## Juh!

Hola a todos, buen día!!!!


Me pueden ayudar? Aun me he equivocado con las expresiones formales = /...
 Por ejemplo, como puedo cambiar el script abajo para formal?


 ''Que tal buenas tardes solo para  recordarte que tienes una cotizacion que vence el  dia de hoy, y dos que vencen el dia de mañana por medio del sitio, espero puedas lograr  contestarlas antes de su fecha de vencimiento, como siempre cualquier duda estoy  a tus ordenes....''

 
_Solo para  recordarte_ a _solo para que se recuerde? _
(es solo quitar la ''s''? jiji) 



Gracias y saludos desde Brasil....


----------



## Vanda

Provavelmente nos fóruns Solo Español, Spanish /English você encontrará ''trolhões'' de discussões sobre o uso tu e usted.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1707968&highlight=tu+y+usted
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47795&highlight=tu+y+usted
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1548457&highlight=tu+y+usted


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Buenas tardes. Este mensaje sirve para recordarles que una de nuestras solicitudes de cotizacion tiene plazo hasta el fin del día de hoy. Dos más tienen plazo hasta el dia de mañana por medio de nuestro sitio web.*
*Esperando que Uds. puedan lograr contestarlas antes de su fecha de vencimiento estamos a vuestras órdenes para cualquier aclaración que sean necesárias.*


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Cambiando de "tú" a "usted"

''Que tal buenas  tardes solo para  recordarle que tiene una cotizacion que vence el  dia  de hoy, y dos que vencen el dia de mañana por medio del sitio, espero  pueda lograr  contestarlas antes de su fecha de vencimiento, como  siempre cualquier duda estoy  a sus ordenes....''

Espero que te haya servido

Saludos*


----------



## dprako

Hola, me parece que la repuesta de WhoSoyEu hay un pequeño error... hay que pasar a usted (no al plural). Además, no es correcto mezclar los pronombres cuando se habla, por eso, al final, en lugar de decir "vuestras" (que es el pronombre informal posesivo para la 2 personal del plural en español, usado solo en España), debería decir SUS, en este caso SU. 

Yo la dejaría de la misma manera que Ignacio.

Suerte!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

dprako said:


> Hola, me parece que la repuesta de WhoSoyEu hay un pequeño error... hay que pasar a usted (no al plural). Además, no es correcto mezclar los pronombres cuando se habla, por eso, al final, en lugar de decir "vuestras" (que es el pronombre informal posesivo para la 2 personal del plural en español, usado solo en España), debería decir SUS, en este caso SU.
> 
> Yo la dejaría de la misma manera que Ignacio.
> 
> Suerte!


Estoy de acuerdo con el "sus" en vez de "vuestras", pero puse en plural para que la frase quede menos personalista, como es la practica corriente en correspondencias comerciales.


----------



## dexterciyo

*Necesarias* no lleva tilde en español.


----------



## olivinha

Estoy de acuerdo con Ignacio que en una versión formal se utilizaría "usted".


No empezaría con "buenas tardes" pero terminaría con "Reciba un cordial saludo" o 
"Sin otro particular (y agradeciendo de antemano que comprenderá lo expuesto,) se despide atentamente", algo así.

Otro pequeño detalle: cotización, con tilde.


----------



## Juh!

Muchas gracias a todos!!! Ya he hecho los cambios!!!!!


----------



## gemeta

Una preguntita, por favor.

Es normal en una persona de nacionalidad brasileña tratar de usted a alguien que acaba de conocer en una discoteca? Una frase del tipo "encantado de conocerla" es algo habitual o sólo se daría en el caso de una diferencia grande de edad?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tomby

gemeta said:


> Una preguntita, por favor.
> 
> Es normal en una persona de nacionalidad brasileña tratar de usted a alguien que acaba de conocer en una discoteca? Una frase del tipo "encantado de conocerla" es algo habitual o sólo se daría en el caso de una diferencia grande de edad?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


En mi opinión el trato sería de "você".
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Misturamos bastante os pronomes. Por exemplo, você pode dizer: ''encantado de te conhecer'' e continuar tratando a pessoa por você.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Pessoas se eu ver um teste dizendo, tu eres el mejor , ele pode ser traduzido para , tu é o melhor ou o mais correto é utilizar você é o melhor


Minha dúvida é, o tu é usado com pessoas que eu já tenho intimidade, ou seja, se eu estou falando com um amigo eu posso utilizar tu, mas no caso se eu for traduzir uma frase como exemplo acima essa frase vai virar você ou pode ser tu mesmo ?


Espero que vocês entendam o que eu quero dizer, vem surgindo dúvidas em cima de duvidas e não espero sábado para tirar essas duvidas com  a professora, até mesmo sinto vergonha de ser uma duvida muito boba e eu passar vergonha na frente de meus amigos, ela já me elogiou muito mas eu estou no segundo ano vou entrar no intermediário ainda ou seja meu espanhol que tenho como comprovar ainda está no básico, mas eu sei bastante coisa pois eu me esforço bastante gosto muito do idioma, obrigado pessoas abraços sem vocês do fórum eu não seria nada vcs me ajudam muito


abraços


----------



## kakapadaka

Oi!
Os espanhois são uma nação bem direta. Usam o _tú _em muitas situações que sugeririam mais bem o tratamento formal.

 Olha o exemplo: http://www.blogcdn.com/es.autoblog.com/media/2009/11/grandvitara.jpg
O anúncio vai em _tú _o tempo todo. Em português você usaria a forma você para um anúncio como este?


----------



## Vanda

Luan, não se esqueça de procurar primeiro na página do dicionário os títulos que deseja. Verá que a maioria já existe numa discussão. 
Veja - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/tu usted
Juntei sua pergunta a já existente.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Bem, eu entendi que usted é para usar com pessoas de idade, pessoas que eu não tenho intimidade , 

E também sei que o Tú eu posso utilizar com amigos, familiares, pessoas que já conheço, e o utilizo de uma forma informal 


Tem mais algo que eu devo saber ou é somente isso ?

*OBS: Também deu a entender que sempre quando usamos o '' USTED'' nunca tem S *


----------



## kakapadaka

Oi!
1. Como que nunca tem S? ñ deu pra entender 
2. O uso do_ tú_ é muito amplo. Ao entrar numa loja e encontrar uma empregada bem mais velha do que você, pode mesmo assim usar a forma indireta. Acho que deve ser mais do que a diferença de idade. Tem que ser mesmo uma relação formal entre pessoas como chefe-trabalhador, professor-aluno (embora haja professores que proponham o trato indireto aos seus estudantes).


----------

